# Autoglym High Definition Cleanser



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

I recently bought some Autoglym High Definition Wax. My intention is to use it on top of Autoglym Super Resin Polish. I think I'm right in saying that using High Definition Cleanser after SRP and before HD Wax would actually remove the fillers etc that go on with SRP, so I was wondering where HD Cleanser is relevant? Is it after a "proper" polish, i.e. a proper correction type polish which doesn't have any fancy fillers etc?

Thanks,
D.


----------



## Tlionhart (Dec 27, 2010)

The cleanser basically DEEP CLEANS the paintwork. Sometimes polishing/claying (depending on the bar being used. Generally referring to the softer grades) doesn't remove contaminants in the paintwork or it has been missed. Especially older waxes or polishes. It also removes any surface residues to offer a very clean and smooth paintwork. Which makes applying and removing wax easier. And of course a fresh new look. 
The HD cleanser is the final stage before waxing. So apply this then add any wax you wish to add. In your case AG HD.


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

I didn't think it was a polish. I would have thought that it would be after the drying but before any products applied.

So
Foam
Rinse
Shampoo
Rinse
HD Cleanser
SRP
LSP such as EGP or HD Wax


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

mcowey2000 said:


> I didn't think it was a polish. I would have thought that it would be after the drying but before any products applied.
> 
> So
> Foam
> ...


Its not a polish its a cleaner. Use as above.

Wash
dry 
HD Cleanser
SRP
HD wax

Jobs a good un.


----------



## Tlionhart (Dec 27, 2010)

DasArab said:


> Its not a polish its a cleaner. Use as above.
> 
> Wash
> dry
> ...


Wash
dry 
SRP
HD Cleanser
HD wax

Its not a polish. A polish is used to remove stubborn grime or imperfections. All the cleanser does is...well as it says on the tin. lol. The cleanser can remove any left on polish or other residues that you have missed. It is the final stage of the prep process.


----------



## otis180808 (May 29, 2009)

Using HD cleanser will remove the filling propetys of srp, you could look at this in two ways. 

If you want to cover the swirrls and fine scratches use srp after HD cleanse.

If you have corrected the paint use HD cleanse to reveal the true correction of the paint by remove all polishing/filling oils etc. 
:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

personally i would use either or, not both :thumb:

if you want a little correction and to make use of the fillers then use SRP

if you want to cleanse the paint but not correct of fill use HD cleanser


----------



## otis180808 (May 29, 2009)

Clay, Cleanse, Polish, Wax as recomended by AG.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

otis180808 said:


> Clay, Cleanse, Polish, Wax as recomended by AG.


you should cleanse after polish,

the reason for using a paint cleaner is to remove any oils left behind by the polish,

the reason i have said in this thread to use one or the other is because SRP is not just a polish it is a AIO, it contains cleaners and fillers so there would be no point using a cleanser over the top of it


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Only one way to clear this up.....


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

DasArab said:


> Only one way to clear this up.....


Please do as I am totally confused


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

DasArab said:


> Only one way to clear this up.....





DasArab said:


> Its not a polish its a cleaner. Use as above.
> 
> Wash
> dry
> ...





Tlionhart said:


> Wash
> dry
> SRP
> HD Cleanser
> ...


Tlionhart is correct, you would polish first then the cleanser would be the last product applied before wax.

If your looking to get some filling effect from the SRP then id personally give the HD cleanser a miss and go straight on with wax after the SRP, as a cleanser may remove some of the filling effect you gained from SRP.

But if your just looking for a good deep cleaning action from the SRP, then id say go with both, a dedicated cleanser dose always add a little something, and when its the dedicated one for the wax your using, it will be designed to create the best possible base for the wax to sit on, hence getting the most out of it.

The standard order of detailing is: wash, clay, polish, cleanse, wax. simple


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

james b said:


> Tlionhart is correct, you would polish first then the cleanser would be the last product applied before wax.
> 
> If your looking to get some filling effect from the SRP then id personally give the HD cleanser a miss and go straight on with wax after the SRP, as a cleanser may remove some of the filling effect you gained from SRP.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I beg to differ. Check this post out, look for post number 20 on the second page from Autoglym. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=133936&highlight=hd+cleanse&page=2

Clearly states is wash-clay-cleanse-srp-wax if indeed you want to use SRP. Kinda makes sense to me that you cleanse first before applying anything else


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Incorrect, you cleanse to remove polishing oils and to create a perfectly clean surface for your wax to go on top of.

If you want to fill (not something i personally do as we detail cars properly) then maybe (like i said) give the SRP a swerve, id see not point using the cleanser then the SRP, as the SRP should do pretty much the same in cutting terms as the cleanser + lay down some filling/glaze, where as the cleanser will just polish/clean. 

Knowing your products and what they are actually doing is key, you would use a pre wax cleanser, really, to remove polishing oils, before waxing. i think alot of people use SRP more as a glaze on here these days and forget its actually an AIO.

Cleanser then SRP IMO is a waist of time, and not something id do.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I've just bought some HD Cleanser, I thought I used this after washing to remove any old wax/polish etc to start with a clean base before starting fresh? (Planning on using my DA for the first time)


----------



## mcowey2000 (Jul 25, 2010)

james b said:


> Incorrect, you cleanse to remove polishing oils and to create a perfectly clean surface for your wax to go on top of.
> 
> If you want to fill (not something i personally do as we detail cars properly) then maybe (like i said) give the SRP a swerve, id see not point using the cleanser then the SRP, as the SRP should do pretty much the same in cutting terms as the cleanser + lay down some filling/glaze, where as the cleanser will just polish/clean.
> 
> ...


Ok I understand what you are saying but surely that depends on what type of polish you are using. As you seem to imply that polishes with fillers mean that the car isn't detailed properly then you personally don't use those products hence why you cleanse AFTER polishing, but if you read AG's response, for those people who swear by SRP, and there are a lot of them, then you would cleanse BEFORE applying SRP as the polish, then apply your HD Wax on top of that.

So in truth it seems to me, and I'm not an expert by any stretch that if you are using a polish with fillers you should cleanse before polishing. However, if you are not using a filler based polish then you cleanse AFTER the polish stage.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

IMO if you want to fill do it with a pure glaze, rather than an AIO, (but thats another thread all together) 

I dont see the point in using the AG cleanser, then the SRP, there would be no benifit, the SRP will cut/clean the same + lay down the filler/glaze your looking for. you would likely see a better result in two hits with the SRP. 

If your using a polish (ie something with an abrasive in it) it will be doing the same in terms of cleaning as a cleanser anyway so your going to be getting the same action.

Let me explain it in a simpler term for you, its like going over your car first with a finishing polish, then following it up with a medium polish, its the wrong way around.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

personally i think the only reason AG say use HD cleanse and SRP on the same car is so they can sell more gear to a single punter,

as has been said SRP is a AIO so it cleanses polishes fills and lays a little wax down.

HD cleanse just purely cleanses the paint prior to waxing, 


there really is no point in using both,

let me explain why :thumb:

HD cleanse then SRP 

why not?

you apply hd cleanse to prepair the paint for your wax,

then you put SRP over the top of your perfect base and leave behind fillers and glazing oils,

why???


then you have SRP and HD cleanse on top,

so you put SRP on your car and fill your minor swirls with the fillers and leave behind some nice glazing oils

why then remove the fillers and glaze with HD cleanse?




use one or the other simple!


----------



## shin3yTT (Dec 7, 2011)

im still a bit confused here :lol:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Its quite simple really.

If you are going for real correction and are using SRP for its abbraisive properties, then use them in this order SRP - HD Cleanse - HD Wax.

However, SRP is not the best polish for genuine correction, and is compatible with AG HD wax, so there is no need to remove the polish residue before waxing. Infact as this will remove the fillers, so for real world people working on their own car using the cleaner after SRP is not a good idea.

If you want to use the cleanser for a deep clean, and are using the SRP to hide swirls rather than correct then use in this order HD cleanse - SRP HD wax.

To be honest the order suggested by James is what you would expect from a pro. He is capable of correcting a car to perfection and has no need for the fillers in SRP. Infact his customers would feel quite let down if he just filled rather than removed the swirls. So he is using the cleanser last to get the best durability from the wax.

For a normal dude working on their own car, things are a bit different. If you are not capable of 100% perfection from your polishing, then use the cleanser first or not at all. Definitely don't use it after SRP or you will not benefit from the fillers. And hd wax can bond just fine to SRP so you don't need to clean it off.

Lol - well its simple to me. I hope i haven't added to the confusion.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

Pride & Performance said:


> HD cleanse then SRP
> 
> why not?
> 
> ...


Becasue HD cleanser is a more powerful cleaner than SRP. You can use it first to get a deeper clean and remove any non AG products that may reduce the durability of HD wax. SRP is compatible with HD wax and so there is no problem using this just before the wax. Granted you will not gain much by using the cleanser before SRP, but it will do no harm and you wil get the best of both products using them in this order.



Pride & Performance said:


> HD
> 
> then you have SRP and HD cleanse on top,
> 
> ...


Agree, using them this way round is just daft. HD cleanse will remove the fillers you have just applied. Following a genuine polish with a cleanser is a good idea, but not a filler heavy aio.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

HalfordsShopper said:


> For a normal dude working on their own car, things are a bit different. If you are not capable of 100% perfection from your polishing, then use the cleanser first or not at all. Definitely don't use it after SRP or you will not benefit from the fillers. And hd wax can bond just fine to SRP so you don't need to clean it off.
> 
> Lol - well its simple to me. *I hope i haven't added to the confusion*.


Not at all. In fact, that paragraph has done a perfect job of explaining why there are such differing views on this one in a way that I could actually understand 

:thumb:


----------



## Mattstorm (Dec 2, 2011)

I use the Autoglym range and I've done the following process on a 2007 3 series Coupe and my 2008 Mini Cooper and both had great results.

Wash
HD Cleanser
SRP
EGP (wax)

If you cleanse after SRP you will remove alot of what the SRP does so not much point unless you have perfect paintwork and no scratches to fill and therefore only using SRP as a cleaner in which case the HD Cleanser is better anyway. 

It even says on the back of the bottle of SRP, to finish use EGP.


----------

